# DaLawn Simpson live



## Jauqo III-X (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's a clip of DaLawn playing his 9 string Ergo.

Video of Jauqo1 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Durero (Nov 21, 2007)

Recently bought your Low C# Theory cd Jauqo and I'm really enjoying it  

That's a tantalizingly brief clip of DaLawn - it'd be great to see more of his playing and his awesome Ergo 9-strings.

DaLawn should join this board


----------



## XEN (Nov 21, 2007)

Seriously! Dalawn rules!! Tell him to get his assless chaps wearing self in here!!


----------



## Apophis (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for posting that  It's really nice to see you Jauqo on this forum  Seeing DaLawn would be great also


----------



## dpm (Nov 21, 2007)

That was great 

Jauqo, if you send Chris the site owner a PM he'll be able to fix your username from Jauo to Jauqo....


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Guys for taking the time to check out the clip.

And Durero I appreciate you purchasing the CD, you really are a brave soul


----------

